
Analysis of 25,000 Lab-Confirmed Covid-19 Cases in Wuhan - kderbe
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14tGJF9tdv4osPhY1-fswLcSlWZJ9zx45/view
======
kderbe
What interested me about this report is slide 11, which estimates that the
transmission rate R was still 1.25 with the lockdown in effect. See slide 32
for more explanation: "Traffic ban, mitigation (social distance) and home
quarantine helped reduce R from 3.88 to 1.25, but was not good enough".

Only with the centralized quarantine (slide 36) did R fall below 1.

As I come to understand of what it means to "flatten the curve" (lower R, but
it stays above 1), I don't know whether North American or European countries
can tolerate these social distancing conditions for many months while people
still die in droves. But I also don't hear any discussion of adopting the
drastic quarantine measures China took to reverse the rate of spread.

Have anybody heard Western governments preparing for possible mass quarantine
sites yet?

~~~
Gibbon1
I've heard Washington state looking at putting patients in Hotels. Also friend
in Washington says they are building a patient ward in the soccer field near
her house.

Link: [https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/temporary-field-hospital-
be...](https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/temporary-field-hospital-being-built-
shoreline-soccer-field/VC76H2XIWVCTNMRCUFIEWNTPRA/)

